# keeping a yearling on its own



## Babyaria.2016 (27 March 2017)

Hi All 

I have a 10 month old filly that is currently being kept at a yard. there is no turnout so she is stabled 24/7 and all the other horses are turnout so she has no company. I have had her for about 3 months now and she is a lovely little filly she gets to go in a small sand pen for a little strength and I take her for a walk. I'm thinking of moving her to my home where she will have a stable and a small turn out area that she will be able to walk in and out of her stable during the day. I have a lawn area where she can graze under supervision. Do you think she should be on her own without other horses or is this not good for her


----------



## MotherOfChickens (27 March 2017)

no, its not good for her-she needs to be with other horses and she needs room for her physical development. try and find some youngster livery.


----------



## SpringArising (27 March 2017)

None of those situations are good for her. 

Do you have any experience with horses?


----------



## Babyaria.2016 (27 March 2017)

its not ideal at all and I am trying to find her somewhere this is just in the mean time until I do. I thought it will at least be better than being stuck in a stable all day long


----------



## MotherOfChickens (27 March 2017)

whereabouts are you OP? you need to be prepared to send her further afield in the short term if there is nothing nearby.


----------



## Babyaria.2016 (27 March 2017)

yes I do maybe I should of made it a bit more clear. I have another horse at livery but there is no room for her at the moment. I bought this filly in a bad way and she is coming on heaps. She had a bad case of worms and has worm damage which I am treating with the vet The only yard I could find at the time was a stable only so was better than nothing. in the mean time im trying to find her alternative livery but its not as easy as that and with her being a baby. I cant turn her away as she still needs to come in at night and would undo the time and handling I have put into her along with her treatment. my question was and maybe not clear if I bring her to my home (the garden is just over a acre) do you think she would be ok own her own or would I need to get her a little companion. This is only short term as hopefully she can go with our other horse in the next couple of months


----------



## paddi22 (27 March 2017)

if i was you i'd foster a mini off a charity to tide you over until she can get a suitable turnout.  i get rescue foals in and like you have an acre or so at home with stables. i have kept a few with a mini until they were ready to go to grass livery with a bigger herd. the minis are super, we have one here thats been an amazing nanny to them.  the minis have strong enough little personalities that they can put keep the foals in line without damaging them! and they are a handy height for grooming and playing! the ones i have are bombproof and have taught they foals to be fearless about stuff. they are are very cheap and easy upkeep wise and now if i have foals i always partner them with a mini!


----------



## TheMule (27 March 2017)

Poor little thing, what a miserable life to lead 
She MUST have company AND proper turnout. Your best move would be to turn her out in a herd of youngsters. She doesn't need to be in at night and the handling you've put in will be remembered for when she's 3 and you want to do a bit more


----------



## Babyaria.2016 (27 March 2017)

Its better than the life she was having at 9 months old im her 4th owner! If u cant help then dont comment!


----------



## Mariposa (27 March 2017)

If it was mine I'd try to find some stud livery where she can be out with a mob of other yearlings? It's probably cheaper than renting a stable and she'll be out causing mischief with some horses her age?


----------



## paddi22 (27 March 2017)

TheMule said:



			Poor little thing, what a miserable life to lead 

Click to expand...

Once she gets company she will be fine, id take her home to the acre and get a pal for her. . I wouldn't be happy turning a rescue foal out with worm issues into a herd of youngsters anyway.  An acre and a mini still provides a good life for a foal till its ready to get proper turnout when older. If it's under vet treatment then i can understand keeping an eye on it at home. I have gotten unhandled rescue foals in and would always keep them close and under supervision till the settle and get handled. 


It's not a miserable life to lead compared to where the foal came from. If a poor 9 months old foal has been dumped, neglected and passed from pillar to post since it was born, then it's landed on its feet with the OP. Of course ideally she'd be in a lovely field with other similar aged youngsters, but in reality if you are her best hope at getting a good life, then she is lucky to have you. I've had rescue foals and minis here for years until they get turned out properly. And with an acre and a mini she will be fine. An acre is enough to graze and have a run and a play with the mini. All mine were raised like that the last few years and all have grown into normal happy horses who have no problem with herd dynamic or interactions when put in bigger herds.  An acre and company for a few months till she is older is absolutely fine and will let you keep an eye on her while the vet treats her.


----------



## Babyaria.2016 (27 March 2017)

paddi22 said:



			Once she gets company she will be fine, id take her home to the acre and get a pal for her. . I wouldn't be happy turning a rescue foal out with worm issues into a herd of youngsters anyway.  An acre and a mini still provides a good life for a foal till its ready to get proper turnout when older. If it's under vet treatment then i can understand keeping an eye on it at home. I have gotten unhandled rescue foals in and would always keep them close and under supervision till the settle and get handled. 


It's not a miserable life to lead compared to where the foal came from. If a poor 9 months old foal has been dumped, neglected and passed from pillar to post since it was born, then it's landed on its feet with the OP. Of course ideally she'd be in a lovely field with other similar aged youngsters, but in reality if you are her best hope at getting a good life, then she is lucky to have you. I've had rescue foals and minis here for years until they get turned out properly. And with an acre and a mini she will be fine. An acre is enough to graze and have a run and a play with the mini. All mine were raised like that the last few years and all have grown into normal happy horses who have no problem with herd dynamic or interactions when put in bigger herds.  An acre and company for a few months till she is older is absolutely fine and will let you keep an eye on her while the vet treats her.
		
Click to expand...

Thank you for your very kind words paddi22. She will always have a forever home with me and like you said the easy thing to do would be to pass her on. Its very stressful trying to do whats best for her with what ive got at the moment. Since your reply i have had a friend of mine contact me with a little section a who is also 10 months old and she will let me borrow her for company. &#55357;&#56835;


----------



## Pinkvboots (27 March 2017)

Babyaria.2016 said:



			Thank you for your very kind words paddi22. She will always have a forever home with me and like you said the easy thing to do would be to pass her on. Its very stressful trying to do whats best for her with what ive got at the moment. Since your reply i have had a friend of mine contact me with a little section a who is also 10 months old and she will let me borrow her for company. &#65533;&#65533;
		
Click to expand...

I am glad you have found a friend for her to go out with she will love it well done for giving her a home


----------



## Clodagh (27 March 2017)

Babyaria.2016 said:



			Thank you for your very kind words paddi22. She will always have a forever home with me and like you said the easy thing to do would be to pass her on. Its very stressful trying to do whats best for her with what ive got at the moment. Since your reply i have had a friend of mine contact me with a little section a who is also 10 months old and she will let me borrow her for company. &#65533;&#65533;
		
Click to expand...

Sounds like a great solution. Have fun with her.


----------



## ycbm (27 March 2017)

I'm very sorry but I'm going to disagree. She is going to be living with a section A of the same age in a small area with a stable and a turnout pen. And 'under supervision' the pair of them will be allowed (how often and for how long?)  to graze the lawn of your garden (admittedly large for a garden at 1 acre).

I don't think this is an acceptable way for ponies of that age to live. Well done for rescuing her, but I think they should be found proper grass livery with a mixed herd or a herd of young stock.


----------



## Clodagh (27 March 2017)

ycbm said:



			I'm very sorry but I'm going to disagree. She is going to be living with a section A of the same age in a small area with a stable and a turnout pen. And 'under supervision' the pair of them will be allowed (how often and for how long?)  to graze the lawn of your garden (admittedly large for a garden at 1 acre).

I don't think this is an acceptable way for ponies of that age to live. Well done for rescuing her, but I think they should be found proper grass livery with a mixed herd or a herd of young stock.
		
Click to expand...

Not everyone can achieve perfection. What OP has decided on is better than alone in a stable, and while it is having vet treatment I cannot see any youngstock herd wanting it.


----------



## paddi22 (27 March 2017)

ycbm said:



			I'm very sorry but I'm going to disagree. She is going to be living with a section A of the same age in a small area with a stable and a turnout pen. And 'under supervision' the pair of them will be allowed (how often and for how long?)  to graze the lawn of your garden (admittedly large for a garden at 1 acre).

I don't think this is an acceptable way for ponies of that age to live. Well done for rescuing her, but I think they should be found proper grass livery with a mixed herd or a herd of young stock.
		
Click to expand...

But what do you expect the op to do?  This is the best solution she has available.  There's a thread here about livery turnout, and most posters on it have less than an acre turnout space for their horse. What is wrong with an acre and a stable, for two tiny foals?  And I don't understand the issue with it being not an official paddock?  Im assuming since the op has horses they are happy it is suitable. And in most cases i would chose to be on a fenced 'garden' instead of the poached, over grazed turnout paddocks you see most horses on these days. 

And as someone who gets rescue foals in at times, I would not turn one out with worm issues into a mixed herd, both for its own and the herds sake. If the foal is under vet treatment and had a massive worm burden then it DOES needs a few months supervision till its established, and its no harm keeping it close.  You would want to be checking worm counts and how is that possible in a large mixed herd?  

You don't know its past, if it was weaned young and never got proper nutrition it won't be as strong as a normal foal, and the weather is too changeable to just throw it out 24/7, its still freezing some nights if it's been stabled for the last few weeks. 

We would all love to live in an ideal world, but in reality the op has horses so has has horse experience, can provide a stable, company and an acres turnout and vet care. Thats 100% of a step up from where the foal was.


----------



## ycbm (27 March 2017)

She doesn't have an acre. The acre is a garden, not a paddock and the foals will only be in it supervised. We don't know how often or how long, but just the fact that they can only be in it supervised (why?) makes it unsuitable, imo.

From some replies, I don't think people have actually read her post. She has said this pair will be in a pen and stable and have only limited and supervised access to the lawn of a one acre garden for grazing.

The fact that it is better than what it has been rescued from is not good enough. It's like saying if I only kick my dog once a week instead of fifty times a day, that's OK.

What do I expect her to do?

Find the foal(s) somewhere appropriate to live as soon as the immediate vet concerns are dealt with. Given that it has already been incarcerated in a box for three months on its own, I would hope that is very soon.


----------



## Babyaria.2016 (27 March 2017)

I have already said that I am looking for alternative livery for her and currently there is nothing available. she has NO turnout where she is so im trying to make this available!!! not sure why you are being so arsey she is been well cared for feed and treated well. 
until you see my garden you will not  understand that I live in the country with no other houses around its not like im taking her into the back of a housing estate! I am building a stable block to accommodate her and fencing off a paddock where she will have grazing. this filly has not had grazing for a long long time (not my choice this is the life she has lived) so will need to be introduced back onto the grass the spring grass! again I repeat myself this is short term until I can get her into a livery yard with the right herd the right turnout and a stable. this filly has not had a good start in life but she is happy


----------



## Babyaria.2016 (27 March 2017)

I have already said that I am looking for alternative livery for her and currently there is nothing available. she has NO turnout where she is so im trying to make this available!!! not sure why you are being so arsey she is been well cared for feed and treated well. 
until you see my garden you will not  understand that I live in the country with no other houses around its not like im taking her into the back of a housing estate! I am building a stable block to accommodate her and fencing off a paddock where she will have grazing. this filly has not had grazing for a long long time (not my choice this is the life she has lived) so will need to be introduced back onto the grass the spring grass! again I repeat myself this is short term until I can get her into a livery yard with the right herd the right turnout and a stable. this filly has not had a good start in life but she is happy


----------



## ycbm (27 March 2017)

So why did you post asking if it was all right? What was the point, if you weren't prepared to hear anyone say it wasn't all right?

I'm not being arsey at all. You asked for opinions, you got mine. You don't like it. No problem.


----------



## Babyaria.2016 (27 March 2017)

I asked if it was ok if she was on her own not about where she was. But i have now got her company so at least she will have a friend until she can be moved. I would like her to be with my other horse but its not possible at the moment


----------



## honetpot (27 March 2017)

I think company is more important than turnout. I have had a couple who come full of worms, they have a share a divided stable/barn with an older pony while they are wormed, vaccinated and deloused. Older ponies tend to have a greater resistance to worms, so once they have a had a five day panacur, then invermectin, they go out together in a small electric fenced pen. All the time they are learning about being handled, food, electric fencing etc. They then go out in a bigger paddock next to the potential field mates.
   Its not good for anything to be kept in on its own, however much time you give it. I had a colt that had been kept on his own as he was going to be used for breeding, his owners loved him, he wanted for nothing, exceptionally well handled and well behaved, but he had no social herd skills and it took him nearly two years to become normal. He would stand on his own and look at the others  perplexed. Like small children the early years are really important, in how they cope in a herd the rest of their life.


----------



## Babyaria.2016 (27 March 2017)

This was my fear for her i have a filly that is coming she is the same age so least she has a play mate now. It is hard as she wants to play with me but i have to correct her im lucky to have a lend of this filly. I have never seen worms like it even the vet was shocked at the size and qty she had. We just need to pray there is no lasting problems now but she is starting to gain weight and her coat is just starting to shine. I love this filly to bits already and she trust's me. She will always be with me now and i hope she be with my other boy as soon as possible thank u for your message


----------



## paddi22 (27 March 2017)

Yeah the company is paramount. I don't see the rush to put it out with other youngstock yet. If it had a hard start its probably weaker than other foals and could have a weaker immune system, so i wouldnt be in a rush to throw it into a herd of strange horses and the stress and exerction it would cause. its also more at risk of kidney or internal damage from the worm burden so if it was mine i'd be happy keeping it in your home set up and checking all poo and wee etc is normal and there no blood or anything funny happening.  It will give you a chance to rough it off a bit and get it used to turnout more. 

Its great it has company now, but a similar age foal won't nanny it or help teach it manners or herd dynamics the way an older animal who knows herd dynamics would. so keep an open mind to getting an older pony if the section a doesn't work out for any reason.   well done on taking it on though, theres very few people would want to be landed with a wormy rescue foal! And of course in an ideal world you'd love the best turnout and stuff, but in my case i couldn't justify paying stud livery for a rescue that was already costing me a lot in time, energy and money, and that wasn't going to be a long term horse for me. It worked out fine and it was very rewarding to see it go off to germany as a therapy pony. The time at the house gave me the space to get it handled so it was perfect for leading, farrier, boxing etc. Then when it was a yearling it went out in the big field with the other herd. it's lucky you took it on though, most come to a very sad end.


----------



## Goldenstar (28 March 2017)

ycbm said:



			I'm very sorry but I'm going to disagree. She is going to be living with a section A of the same age in a small area with a stable and a turnout pen. And 'under supervision' the pair of them will be allowed (how often and for how long?)  to graze the lawn of your garden (admittedly large for a garden at 1 acre).

I don't think this is an acceptable way for ponies of that age to live. Well done for rescuing her, but I think they should be found proper grass livery with a mixed herd or a herd of young stock.
		
Click to expand...

Neither do I it's disgraceful .


----------



## luckyoldme (28 March 2017)

Babyaria.2016 said:



			Thank you for your very kind words paddi22. She will always have a forever home with me and like you said the easy thing to do would be to pass her on. Its very stressful trying to do whats best for her with what ive got at the moment. Since your reply i have had a friend of mine contact me with a little section a who is also 10 months old and she will let me borrow her for company. &#65533;&#65533;
		
Click to expand...

wow what a perfect solution! She will have great fun just being a horse while she matures. lucky little lady.


----------



## paddi22 (28 March 2017)

But would posters not see the issues putting it out ina  mixed herd now. Of the top of my head
 Worm counts need to be run regularly and the foal needs to be supervised to see its not passing worms or having trouble pooing at all 
 you can't monitor urine amounts or colour etc if you aren't there and foal could have kidney issues etc due to its past neglect
 you risk causing an issue with the grazing if the foal is wormy
 the days are roasting and the nights are still freezing in some areas, this foal isn;t roughed off at all, its been stabled
 it will have a weaker immune system due to poor nutrition as a baby, there is a risk it would catch viruses/get run down with the stress and exertion of moving
 is the owner happy that the handling is correct. can the foal but caught and loaded easily in an emergency

The owner isn't suggesting raising the foal there for good, its a stop gap measure. It will be easier to get grazing when the ground gets better, and she already said shes going to put it out with her other horse. I am struggling to see the issue of how it will damage a foal (who is under vet supervision) to be kept in an acre paddock and stable with company for a few months.  


i struggle to understand how posters would be happy sticking a foal (with possible internal and kidney damage that still needs to be monitored, that should be getting close supervision and worm counts, that has a weaker immune system has lived indoors at night) out into a mixed herd where it won't have a strong enough immune system yet to fight off , as well as causing worm issues in the new field.  The temperatures are varying between blazing sun and freezing night


----------



## honetpot (28 March 2017)

I can imagine the moaning( with good justification)  if you turned an underweight wormy, probably lice ridden foal in with the rest of the liveries.
  When mine come, and some come from homes where the owners think they have looked after them, as well as one rounded up by the police, TBH you want to hide them as to  passers by for several months it looks like you are the ones are neglecting them. 
I used to have stables and less than half acre at the back of my house so anything that needed TLC often went in there, with the older companion pony. So far nothings died, nothing turned into a looney, developed vices.


----------



## paddi22 (28 March 2017)

Exactly honeypot. im always in the same boat here when the rescues come in. keep them close and under a watchful eye until the are normal and strong!  There is no way you can risk putting them in with a bigger stronger established herd. I don't even put them in with my own herd because of the worm/lice/virus risk and any decent youngstock grazing places would laugh you out of it if you asked them to put it on livery there.


----------



## Pinkvboots (28 March 2017)

paddi22 said:



			But would posters not see the issues putting it out ina  mixed herd now. Of the top of my head
&#8226; Worm counts need to be run regularly and the foal needs to be supervised to see its not passing worms or having trouble pooing at all 
&#8226; you can't monitor urine amounts or colour etc if you aren't there and foal could have kidney issues etc due to its past neglect
&#8226; you risk causing an issue with the grazing if the foal is wormy
&#8226; the days are roasting and the nights are still freezing in some areas, this foal isn;t roughed off at all, its been stabled
&#8226; it will have a weaker immune system due to poor nutrition as a baby, there is a risk it would catch viruses/get run down with the stress and exertion of moving
&#8226; is the owner happy that the handling is correct. can the foal but caught and loaded easily in an emergency

The owner isn't suggesting raising the foal there for good, its a stop gap measure. It will be easier to get grazing when the ground gets better, and she already said shes going to put it out with her other horse. I am struggling to see the issue of how it will damage a foal (who is under vet supervision) to be kept in an acre paddock and stable with company for a few months.  


i struggle to understand how posters would be happy sticking a foal (with possible internal and kidney damage that still needs to be monitored, that should be getting close supervision and worm counts, that has a weaker immune system has lived indoors at night) out into a mixed herd where it won't have a strong enough immune system yet to fight off , as well as causing worm issues in the new field.  The temperatures are varying between blazing sun and freezing night
		
Click to expand...

I agree I wouldn't want to introduce a wormy ill youngster into a herd of horses it's just not sensible, I can appreciate it's not ideal as a permanent living arrangement but the op has said it's a short term solution.


----------



## ycbm (28 March 2017)

Pinkvboots said:



			I agree I wouldn't want to introduce a wormy ill youngster into a herd of horses it's just not sensible, I can appreciate it's not ideal as a permanent living arrangement but the op has said it's a short term solution.
		
Click to expand...

Why is it still wormy? It's been in a box on its own for three months already. And it depends on the herd, and common sense, where you turn it out.

If the poor little creature is still too weak after three months of TLC to go out, then I would wonder if it will not die before it reaches maturity anyway, like the horse rescued by Fides did. It cost her a fortune in money and in emotion for two years, then died of its original worm damage anyway. And that wasn't even ill or exceptionally underweight when she got it.

There are some animals which should not be 'saved' and for which PTS is actually the kinder option. I'm not saying this is one, because I haven't seen it.


----------



## paddi22 (28 March 2017)

three months is nothing though for treating worms in a malnourished foal. She didn't describe the foal as being too weak to go out, she described it as being under vet treatment for worms. You can't just give a worm dose and thats it sorted after a week or two. You have to build them up first, monitor them, start with a  gentle panacur. Monitor so they don't get colic. Worm count to see what the panacur killed. Wait, build them up, worm count and then treat again. For bad ones i've had to worm count every ten days to monitor whats coming out, its often not the amount of eggs, but the type. I had a huge problem with ascarids (spelling?!) with one rescue i got in, and foals dont build immunity up to that apparently till the are about a year and a half old. The ascarids damaged the immune system and it was a case of really watching to see if the drugs were working to remove them. It's not a case of just giving a worm dose or even a course of it and turning them out. it's worm counts, checking the resistance of wormers to see if they've worked, monitoring doses and checking for colic. It took me months and months with one i got in. 

If the foal is eating and moving round, and the vet is happy to treat it, then why not give it a chance? I'm all against rescues taking in lost causes, but a wormy rescue foal is a common occurence and most come right with correct worming. But it does take a bit more time.


----------



## Pinkvboots (28 March 2017)

ycbm said:



			Why is it still wormy? It's been in a box on its own for three months already. And it depends on the herd, and common sense, where you turn it out.

If the poor little creature is still too weak after three months of TLC to go out, then I would wonder if it will not die before it reaches maturity anyway, like the horse rescued by Fides did. It cost her a fortune in money and in emotion for two years, then died of its original worm damage anyway. And that wasn't even ill or exceptionally underweight when she got it.

There are some animals which should not be 'saved' and for which PTS is actually the kinder option. I'm not saying this is one, because I haven't seen it.
		
Click to expand...

I am just going by what the op has said it's being treated for worms by a vet so I presume worms are still an issue, I wouldn't want it out with my horses and I am sure many others wouldn't either and being that it's a small weak foal it could get bullied and hurt in a herd with other healthy horses.

I can't comment as to weather it's worth carrying on with treatment I haven't seen the horse either and the op has not really asked for an opinion on that, I do agree that sometimes when the damage has already been done with worms the horse may not have a long life but I suppose they are giving it a chance, and sometimes that's all you can do what will be will be and that's their choice to take that chance.


----------

